

Bastion’s Open Source Branch for MonoGame - felipellrocha
http://supergiantgames.com/?p=1611

======
rdw
Glad to see this post! As lead developer on the initial port of Bastion to
MonoGame, I was very interested in that work being open-sourced eventually.
The game industry in general doesn't have a very good understanding of open
source concepts in general, and it's rare and exciting to see contributions,
large or small. Since I was on the project, the Supergiant team has brought in
a bunch more platforms and cleaned everything up, so it's even better than the
original plan of just throwing everything over the wall.

They actually made the source code available a month or so ago, this post is
just the first time they've announced it on their blog. I hope people in the
MonoGame community have been integrating these changes back into the trunk
since then! The changes to make better use of VBOs and avoid needless texture
data copying will help many games run faster.

In general I've been an advocate of the MonoGame project; it fits a need that
a lot of indie developers have, and it's built up a ton of momentum over the
past year. I hope this leads to a lot more open-source game development tools.

~~~
eropple
I found out via some prodding on Twitter that Supergiant is looking at making
a pull request to the main project. I hope they do - their changes (from my
limited look at it today) look fantastic overall, but - and, mind, not trying
to look a gift horse in the mouth at all - it's often pretty difficult to
integrate someone else's large-scale changes without cooperation on their end.

~~~
rdw
Because of the short timeframe of the project we did all sorts of horrible
things (like develop everything in the Windows platform code rather than split
off a new NaCl platform directory). Getting it to the point of integrating
cleanly means that someone has done a lot of tedious thankless work.

I imagine it's still in their interests to be merged with the main trunk.
Maintaining one's own separate branch isn't fun.

------
sharms
There has been a lot of interest from the Linux community on MonoGame since
the last Humble Bundle, this is great they are sharing their port. I wrote up
a blog entry on how to use MonoGame in Ubuntu, and you could use those
instructions here also - [http://www.sharms.org/blog/2012/06/getting-started-
with-mono...](http://www.sharms.org/blog/2012/06/getting-started-with-
monogame-on-ubuntu-12-04/)

------
uvTwitch
This is fantastic news; we've just recently been porting Wyv and Keep to mono,
and studying SuperGiant's upgrades will definitely help!

------
tayl0r
What is the deal with mobile 3d support in MonoGame? Does that only exists in
dev branches?

